# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  El Tribunal Europeo de Justicia confirma que las aguas próximas a Gibraltar son españolas

## F. Lázaro

> http://www.elconfidencialdigital.com...ta-la-decision
> 
> POLÍTICA
> 22 de agosto del 2012
> 
> ACTUALIZADO A LAS 13:43
> 
> *El Tribunal Europeo de Justicia confirma que las aguas próximas a Gibraltar son españolas. El Gobierno del Peñón responde que no acata la decisión*
> 
> ...


¿Cómo que no van a acatar la sentencia estos piratas?  :Mad: 

Lástima que en este país no haya ningún político con la décima parte de los ... que tenía Blas de Lezo  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Cómo que no van a acatar la sentencia estos piratas? 
> 
> Lástima que en este país no haya ningún político con la décima parte de los ... que tenía Blas de Lezo


Dos tiros de la patrullera de la GC a la británica en cuanto pase a aguas nacionales y se acabó el problema.

Ya está bien de bajarse los pantalones ante todo aquél que cuestione la soberanía territorial. Que si Perejil, que si Ceuta y Melilla, que si Canarias, que si Gibraltar...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya está bien de bajarse los pantalones ante todo aquél que cuestione la soberanía territorial. Que si Perejil, que si Ceuta y Melilla, que si Canarias, que si Gibraltar...


Ese es el gran problema, que nuestros políticos son así. El día que España le enseñe un poquito los dientes a los llanitos, verás como se acaban las tonterías.

Esto tiene fácil solución:

1- Las únicas aguas que tiene Gibraltar son las interiores del puerto. Que las patrulleras de la Armada se sitúen en la bahía e impidan la entrada a cualquier barco.
2- El aeropuerto de Gibraltar está sobre espacio aéreo español. Que los RAAA se sitúen en la bahía con orden de derribar todo avión que intente entrar o salir.
3- Que se efectúe un cierre total de la verja.
4- Que se corten todas las comunicaciones con Gibraltar: teléfono, agua, luz, internet, etc.

A ver cuánto aguantan...




> Dos tiros de la patrullera de la GC a la británica en cuanto pase a aguas nacionales y se acabó el problema.


Si fuera por la Guardia Civil, estas tonterías ya se hubieran acabado hace tiempo, el problema es que tienen orden de que dejen que los llanitos se rían de ellos.

----------


## Luján

> Ese es el gran problema, que nuestros políticos son así. El día que España le enseñe un poquito los dientes a los llanitos, verás como se acaban las tonterías.
> 
> Esto tiene fácil solución:
> 
> 1- Las únicas aguas que tiene Gibraltar son las interiores del puerto. Que las patrulleras de la Armada se sitúen en la bahía e impidan la entrada a cualquier barco.
> 2- El aeropuerto de Gibraltar está sobre espacio aéreo español. Que los RAAA se sitúen en la bahía con orden de derribar todo avión que intente entrar o salir.
> 3- Que se efectúe un cierre total de la verja.
> 4- Que se corten todas las comunicaciones con Gibraltar: teléfono, agua, luz, internet, etc.
> 
> ...


Ya lo sé, ya:

http://spycho80.blogspot.com.es/2010...-dejar-de.html

y de regalo

http://spycho80.blogspot.com.es/2010...voca-o-no.html

----------


## Luján

Y sin embargo:

*Gibraltar vierte al mar los residuos que retira de la pista de su aeropuerto*


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...345976027.html




> *CONFLICTO* | Pese a que dice proteger esas aguas*Gibraltar vierte al mar los residuos que retira de la pista de su aeropuerto*
> 
> Uno de los camiones que arrojan el vertido al mar. | Francisco Ledesma
> 
> 
> Dos camiones echan cada mañana la basura acumulada en el aeródromoTambién lanzan al mar los líquidos utilizados para su limpiezaEs en las mismas aguas donde prohíben faenar a los pescadores*Andros Lozano | Gibraltar*
> *Actualizado domingo 26/08/2012 15:10 horas*
> 
> El Gobierno de Gibraltar afirma que los barcos de Algeciras y de La Línea de la Concepción no pueden faenar frente a su costa porque debe protegerse el ecosistema de las aguas que la bañan. Sin embargo, el Ejecutivo 'llanito', liderado por el socialista Fabian Picardo, cada mañana vierte la basura que recoge de su aeropuerto en la misma zona de mar donde pesca el 'Divina Providencia', el barco que mantiene un pulso con la 'Roca' desde hace medio año.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y no solo eso, es que trae escombros desde España para verterlos luego en el otro lado del peñasco para seguir aumentando la superficie.

Curioso, dicen que la pesca hace daño, pero luego el búnkering o como se escriba y verter escombros al mar para ganar superficie, eso no contamina...

----------


## perdiguera

Lo de Gibraltar clama al cielo.
Realmente todo lo que tiene que ver con Gran Bretaña clama al cielo, Gibraltar, Malvinas, islas del Canal, Diego García, etc..
Con Macao y Honkong chocaron con China y eso son palabras mayores.
El reino unido y su graciosa majestad siguen como si fuera el siglo XVII o XVIII cuando eran los amos del mundo.
Alguien les tendrá que decir, de alguna manera que lo entiendan, que hoy en día las cosas son de otra manera, que las leyes están para respetarlas, que por mucho que interese al bien público por encima está el bien general, que la intransigencia es mala diplomaciaia.
Claro que luego le salen alumnos aventajados como el que dice llamarse jefe de Gibraltar. Para mí no llega a alcalde.
Miente mal, como los mejores ingleses, miente para salvar un instante, frente a toda la vida.
¿Y si hiciésemos una marcha sobre Gibraltar, semejante a la que hicieron los marroquíes en el Sahara?
¿Qué harían los ingleses? ¿dispararían o nos dejarían pasar?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.teinteresa.es/andalucia/c...769723196.html
> 
> *Una jornada más los barcos españoles han sufrido el acoso de las patrulleras de Gibraltar cuando acuden a faenar en la Bahía de Algeciras (Cádiz)*, según han confirmado fuentes del sector a Europa Press, que han precisado que el 'Divina Providencia' ha sido hostigado en la mañana de este viernes "cuando además no estaba faenando en la zona caliente".
> 
> Aunque la situación no ha acabado en incidentes graves, "gracias a la intervención de la Guardia Civil", el colectivo de marineros no entiende los motivos por los que "nuevamente" se está tensando la cuerda cuando en las últimas semanas la situación "más o menos" se había normalizado.
> 
> *En el caso del 'Divina Providencia', el incidente "es que ni siquiera ha ocurrido en la zona que Gibraltar considera suya", ya que estaba faenando en aguas más próximas a la Bahía de Algeciras.*
> 
> Tras el acercamiento de la patrullera de Gibraltar al barco y la invitación al pescador de marcharse del lugar en el que se hallaba, este se negó a hacerlo y posteriormente la Guardia Civil acudió a protegerlo. *Finalmente, los británicos se marcharon repitiendo el comportamiento de los últimos días.*


Anda anda con estos piratas, acosan a los barcos en nuestras aguas y en cuanto aparece la G. Civil, salen huyendo... *¡¡COBARDES!!*

----------


## Luján

Un buque de guerra se introduce en aguas nacionales sin autorización es un acto de guerra. Es una provocación que sólo puede tener una respuesta: Cañonazo a proa, de advertencia. Si persevera en su actuación, cañonazo a la superestructura y se acabó.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El problema es que aquí son unos cobardes por no hacer nada, y los otros, a la mínima que ven acercarse a la Guardia Civil salen por patas.
Yo ponía ahí un par de destructores, y se les acaba el cuento de una vez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo ponía ahí un par de destructores, y se les acaba el cuento de una vez.


Nada... Torrente es el auténtico especialista en como tratar el asunto de Gibraltar:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.abc.es/20120905/espana/ab...209051300.html
> 
> ESPAÑA
> 
> *Arias Cañete anuncia que España «no permanecerá pasiva» ante el hostigamiento de Gibraltar*
> 
> 
> 
> El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha asegurado este miércoles que *España «no permanecerá pasiva»* ante el hostigamiento a los pescadores españoles del Gobierno de Gibraltar y ha anunciado que *si sigue la hostilidad adoptará nuevas medidas.*
> ...


A ver si es verdad y os dejáis de bajar los pantalones de una vez.

Poned una fragata en la Bahía de Algeciras y a la mínima que asoma el hocico una patrullera gibraltareña fuera de la bocana del puerto de Gibraltar hacedla pedazos...


Fuente: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...jpg?uselang=es

----------


## jlois

El problema está en los recortes de los presupuestos de la armada que me temo no estén lo suficientemente solventes como para un despliegue en toda regla. Al final todo es diplomacia entre Estados. Lo malo es que parece que esa diplomacia no pase por su mejor momento y que este sea otro de esos ejemplos en los que vemos la ineficacia de este gobierno.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El problema está en los recortes de los presupuestos de la armada que me temo no estén lo suficientemente solventes como para un despliegue en toda regla.


Que eliminen de una vez la ayuda esa de cooperación al desarrollo. Le hemos estado y seguimos regalando millones  a expuertas a Marruecos, Argentina, etc, para que nos lo agradezcan de aquella manera, unos invadiéndonos y otros expropiándonos IPF.

Que cojan ese dinero y otros gastos superfluos y se los den al Ministerio de Defensa, que ya nos vale el PIB que destinamos a Defensa, ridículo!! Máxime sabiendo los problemas que tenemos, Gibraltar, el vecino del sur... hay que tener al menos un PIB cerca de un 2% en Defensa como todo país medianamente decente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que eliminen de una vez la ayuda esa de cooperación al desarrollo. Le hemos estado y seguimos regalando millones € a expuertas a Marruecos, Argentina, etc, para que nos lo agradezcan de aquella manera, unos invadiéndonos y otros expropiándonos IPF.
> 
> Que cojan ese dinero y otros gastos superfluos y se los den al Ministerio de Defensa, que ya nos vale el PIB que destinamos a Defensa, ridículo!! Máxime sabiendo los problemas que tenemos, Gibraltar, el vecino del sur... hay que tener al menos un PIB cerca de un 2% en Defensa como todo país medianamente decente.


El Problema no se arregla con eso. El de Marruecos, digo.
El de Gibraltar, solo con asustarlos un poquito, vale. Al tercer susto, ya no vuelven a dar la tabarra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El Problema no se arregla con eso. El de Marruecos, digo.


Lo de Marruecos es muy simple. Un buen escarmiento y verás como se le quitan las ganas durante un tiempo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lo de Marruecos es muy simple. Un buen escarmiento y verás como se le quitan las ganas durante un tiempo...


Sí, lo que pasa es que los marroquíes son muy luchadores, además de que los yankis, están detrás de ellos para defenderlos, mas que nada porque fueron ellos los que le dieron el país. Y ahí, ya no tenemos nada que hacer.

----------


## perdiguera

Os veo bélicos, guerreros, ansiosos por demostrar quienes somos y a donde vamos.
Y no creo que la violencia genere libertad, ni mejoras económicas ni sociales. Mucho menos, creo yo, respeto.
Cuando se busca la mejora en el ámbito que sea, creo que nunca se produce con la derrota del contrario, más bien se produce con su apoyo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Os veo bélicos, guerreros, ansiosos por demostrar quienes somos y a donde vamos.


No somos bélicos ni guerreros, simplemente defendemos lo que es nuestro y legítimo.

No se puede permitir que Gibraltar sistemáticamente esté cometiendo actos de guerra día tras día auspiciados desde Londres. De Marruecos mejor ni hablar, lleva invadiendo España desde hace más de 30 años realizando una limpieza étnica del Sáhara, sometiendo a población española a todos los efectos en tanto en cuanto el Sáhara sigue siendo territorio español jurídica y legalmente, y ningún gobierno ha hecho nada.

¿Qué pasaría si patrulleras de la G. Civil o de la Armada impidieran a pesqueros y a embarcaciones de la Royal Navy en aguas británicas?...




> Y no creo que la violencia genere libertad, ni mejoras económicas ni sociales. *Mucho menos, creo yo, respeto.*


¿Pero habrá que hacerse respetar no? Gibraltar y Marruecos nos han perdido todo el respeto. Ya es hora de empezar a recuperarlo...

----------


## jlois

Quizás sea bueno cambiar de extrategia y buscar ese respeto desde valores más apropiados que los meramente jurídicos o de una legalidad que en muchos casos dista de ser la más ecuánime. Todo aquello que está relacionado con colonias y anexionamientos es motivo siempre de conflicto e incluso sirve de pretexto para desviar la atención sobre asuntos de más trascendencia. Sino , para ejemplos , la invasión de las Malvinas por Argentina que se encontraba hundida en una crisis tremenda y que el gobierno tiró de sentido patriótico y demás lemas para volcar al pueblo en una guerra que a todas luces no pronosticaba más que el final que tuvo.

La violencia es un arma de doble filo, las consecuencias... imprevisibles. En un mundo global como en el que nos encontramos, la dialéctica y el razonamiento deberían ser los únicos estandartes que se pudieran usar. Pero claro,... esto no deja de ser un pensamiento sin más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La wikipedia en inglés tampoco tiene desperdicio: *Exclusive Economic Zone of Gibraltar: 426 Km2*

Ya mismo son capaces de reclamar hasta todo el Mediterráneo como suyo  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.abc.es/20120911/espana/ab...209111129.html
> 
> ESPAÑA
> 
> *España prepara un plan que impedirá la evacuación de residuos por mar a Gibraltar*
> 
> *El suministro de combustible tampoco estará permitido para proteger medioambientalmente las aguas que rodean el Peñón*
> 
> España prepara medidas para proteger medioambientalmente las aguas que rodean el Peñón de Gibraltar y que la Comisión Europea declaró en su día como Lugar de Importancia Comunitaria (LIC), según fuentes del ministerio de Agricultura.
> ...


Ahí ahí, a darles duro. Que no puedan recibir combustible a través de los petroleros.

¿Los pesqueros hacen daño a los peces según ellos? Los vertidos de los petroleros hacen más daño aún, así que, ni un petrolero más en la Bahía. Por supuesto, que la Guardia Civil detenga a todo camión que intente introducir combustible al Peñón. Que lo traigan en avión de la Gran Bretaña si quieren  :Big Grin: 

Próximo objetivo: cortarles la luz y las líneas telefónicas y cerrar de una vez la jaula.

----------


## jlois

Nuestro querido embajador en Londres, casualmente llamado también Federico, debía hacer algo por la labor, defendiendo los intereses de la Línea más que los suyos propios .

----------


## ben-amar

Todo tiene arreglo, como decia un programa infantil de Canal Sur: Se toma todo aquello que no se contempla en el Tratado de Utrech. es decir, se corta la pista de aterrizaje del Itsmo y se acota muy bien el Peñon por via maritima.
El tratado solo habla del Peñon y su acceso por mar. No habla ni de posesion de aguas ni de la lengua de tierra que lo une a la peninsula.
Y no hace falta mas violencia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como tenía que ser, el patrón del "Divina Providencia" no se ha presentado este viernes en los juzgados de Gibraltar...




> http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/...921114554.html
> ALGECIRAS (CÁDIZ), 21 Sep. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> El patrón del barco 'Divina Providencia' que pertenece a la Cofradía de Pescadores de La Línea de la Concepción (Cádiz), Francisco Gómez, no acudirá este viernes a declarar a los juzgados de Gibraltar.
> 
>    El abogado gibraltareño que defiende los intereses del patrón del barco 'Divina Providencia' ha logrado un aplazamiento de la declaración prevista para este viernes en la corte de Gibraltar del marinero Francisco Gómez, que está acusado de cuatro delitos de desobediencia, pesca ilegal, desacato a la autoridad y maniobras peligrosas por pescar en aguas españolas.


Bien hecho Francisco, ni se te ocurra ir, eso sería aceptar que las aguas son gibraltareñas.

Gibraltar no tiene ninguna autoridad sobre esas aguas y por tanto no pueden acusarte de nada. Recordemos que el Tribunal Europeo de Justicia dictaminó que las aguas que rodean al Peñón son de jurisdicción española, y por tanto, Gibraltar no tiene ninguna competencia para imponer dichas sanciones.

Ahora es cuando el Gobierno Español debería pasar al contra-ataque y denunciar a Gibraltar por delito de prevaricación y a la Gibraltar Police o como se llame por delitos de maniobras peligrosas, detención ilegal, actos de piratería y actos de guerra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El reino unido y su graciosa majestad siguen como si fuera el siglo XVII o XVIII cuando eran los amos del mundo.
> Alguien les tendrá que decir, de alguna manera que lo entiendan, que hoy en día las cosas son de otra manera [...]


Una imagen vale más que mil palabras perdiguera... mira el principito Guillermo cómo se las gasta:



Luego sacan a su mujer mostrando sus senos y dicen que eso es una humillación.

Yo me pregunto... ¿y esa foto no es una humillación?

----------


## perdiguera

Eso es mucha más humillación, evidentemente.
Lo que ocurre es que las redes sociales y los medios de comunicación no le prestan la atención que a lo otro.

----------


## REEGE

Es que donde estén unos buenos senos que se quiten esos señores que lo llevan a hombros... jejeje :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Reino Unido vuelve a violar la soberanía española sobre las aguas de la Bahía de Algeciras, y nuevamente el Gobierno realiza una bajada de pantalones monumental.




> http://www.elconfidencialdigital.com...ras-y-la-linea
> 
> 01 de noviembre del 2012
> 
> *Maniobras de tres buques de la Royal Navy en aguas españolas del Estrecho. Impidieron el trabajo de los pescadores de Algeciras y La Línea*
> 
> *Tres buques pertenecientes a la Royal Navy Británica realizaron la pasada semana labores de fondeo en aguas españolas del Estrecho. Su presencia impidió el trabajo de los pescadores de Algeciras y La Línea, y ha sido interpretada por las autoridades locales como "un desafío más" del Peñón.*
> 
> Según ha sabido El Confidencial Digital, los buques  Endeavour, Seaway Invincible y HMS Monmouth (esta última es una fragata) realizaron maniobras en las aguas del Estrecho los pasados días 22 y 24 de octubre, para realizar unos trabajos de estudio y análisis de las aguas por las que pasaron, y en las que faenaban pescadores españoles.
> ...


La prueba del delito, mejor dicho, violación de nuestra soberanía... imágenes obtenidas de Gibraltar Español en Facebook:

Fragata Monmouth de la RN fondeada en aguas españolas:


Fondeada en plena Bahía de Algeciras...


A lo cual, el Gobierno Español, en su tónica habitual, vuelve a hacer otra de sus típicas bajadas de pantalones:




> http://www.europasur.es/article/gibr.../pesquero.html
> 
> *Defensa niega que el 'Monmouth' esté pendiente del conflicto pesquero*
> 
> *La fragata de la Armada británica permanece dos días en la bahía a pesar de haber atraques vacíos en la base · El MoD dice que está en el Peñón por un ejercicio militar*
> 
> Según pudo saber Europa Sur, *esta fragata de la Armada británica permaneció el lunes y el martes anclada fuera del muelle y por lo tanto en aguas de la bahía*, a pesar de que había atraques vacíos en la base naval. 
> 
> Según publicó el diario Gibraltar Chronicle en su edición de ayer, personas que están familiarizadas con las operaciones navales consideran "altamente inusual" que un barco de guerra se sitúe a pocos metros de atraques vacíos. *El rotativo agregó que, curiosamente, el Monmouth estuvo el lunes y el martes donde los pescadores españoles suelen lanzar sus redes. Ayer, la fragata había abandonado esta localización.*


En fin... qué gobernantes tenemos  :Mad: 

Si Don Blas de Lezo levantase la cabeza y viese lo que están haciendo hoy en día...

----------


## embalses al 100%

No, si ahora encima la armada...
Cualquier escusa es buena para dar la vara.

Ahora seguro que tiene algo que hacer todos los días.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curiosa noticia, no sé porqué no me extraña...




> http://www.abc.es/20121106/internaci...211061051.html
> 
> *Los británicos han invadido nueve de cada diez países del mundo. También España.*


En fin, son lo que han sido siempre, unos ladrones, unos piratas, y por qué no decirlo, unos cagones. Mirad cómo salieron corriendo de Hong Kong...

----------


## F. Lázaro

La histeria llanita se desata al ver un patrullero de la Armada...




> http://www.panorama.gi/
> *Spanish Navy missile-carrying warship makes incursion in Gib waters*





> http://www.panorama.gi/
> *Scandalous act of aggression by Spanish Navy, says Gibraltar government*


Como bien dice la primera cita, las únicas aguas que tiene Gibraltar son esas precisamente, las Gib waters, osea... los WC de Gibraltar.

Esta es la "agresión", que un buque español navegue por sus propias aguas... imágenes tomadas de Gibraltar Español Facebook:





Sin embargo, días antes, una fragata, que no un patrullero, sí que cometió un verdadero acto de guerra en la Bahía de Algeciras, y como de costumbre, se rieron de nosotros.

----------


## perdiguera

Si esa patrullera es un enemigo peligroso y además cargada con misiles y les da miedo a los llanitos me parece que no saben lo que es un barco moderno de guerra.
La pobre patrullera me parece que tiene sus buenos 20 años.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La pobre patrullera me parece que tiene sus buenos 20 años.


Y 30 también tiene. La Vencedora fue botada en 1979 y activada en el 82 y es la más nueva de toda su serie.

Lo único medianamente decente que tiene son los 4 Harpoon que tiene para guerra ASuW, porque el resto de armamento, como no sea para atacar piratas somalíes, no sé que narices va a hacer un cañón de 76 mm. y otro antiaéreo de 20 contra los buques y aeronaves que hay hoy en día que le pegan un zurriegazo desde 100 o 200 km de distancia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*MADRID RESPONDE CONVOCANDO TAMBIÉN AL EMBAJADOR BRITÁNICO EN ESPAÑA*

*Londres convoca a Trillo por las "provocadoras" incursiones de la Armada en Gibraltar*



La tensión latente entre el Reino Unido y España por la soberanía de Gibraltar ha estallado en uno de los peores momentos para el Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy. El Foreign Office -el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico- ha convocado hoy al embajador en Londres, Federico Trillo, para expresar su firme protesta por las "provocadoras incursiones" de la Armada española en "aguas territoriales británicas" del Peñón, que Madrid se niega a reconocer. El subsecretario del Foreign Office, Simon Fraser, ha advertido que esos incidentes pueden "poner en riesgo la seguridad".

Casi a la misma hora en que Trillo llegaba al Foreign Office, el embajador británico en Madrid, Giles Paxman, era también convocado por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores español. Un portavoz del departamento que dirige José Manuel García Margallo ha explicado que el Gobierno ha trasladado a Paxman su "preocupación" por los últimos incidentes registrados en las aguas próximas a Gibraltar, pero sin dar ningún detalle sobre la naturaleza de esos incidentes.

La reunión entre Fraser y Trillo, que se ha producido a las 13.30 hora local española, concluyó con la emisión de un comunicado del Foreign Office, firmado por el subsecretario de Estado para Europa, David Lidington, en el que se asegura que "va en interés de todas las partes evitar incidentes que puedan poner en riesgo la seguridad de todos los que operan en aguas territoriales británicas de Gibraltar". El comunicado concluye afirmando que Londres "condena estas incursiones provocadoras" y reclamando al Gobierno español "que asegure que no volverán a repetirse".

La nota oficial del Gobierno de David Cameron se refiere de forma vaga a "una embarcación española que realizó labores de patrulla en aguas de Gibraltar", sin más precisiones. Pero, según fuentes diplomáticas consultadas por El Confidencial, el incidente que ha provocado la protesta diplomática británica fue protagonizado el pasado martes por la corbeta de la Armada Vencedora, que, según el Ejecutivo gibraltareño de Fabian Picardo, penetró "ilegalmente" en sus aguas enarbolando "una bandera española de grandes dimensiones", lo que, según las autoridades de La Roca, supone "un desafío y una afrenta a la soberanía británica".

El portavoz español de Asuntos Exteriores ha defendido la histórica postura mantenida siempre por nuestro país en el contencioso de Gibraltar: que España no reconoce soberanía británica sobre las aguas que rodean el Peñón porque el Tratado de Utrecht (1713) sólo estipuló la cesión del territorio y de las aguas del puerto.  

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...raltar-109306/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y ahora viene lo bueno.

Si Gibraltar dice que lo de la patrullera es una agresión, yo me pregunto... ¿Qué es ésto entonces?




> http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histori...ea_78995.html#
> 
> 18/02/2002 
> 
> *Un comando de marines británicos desembarca por error en una playa de La Línea*
> 
> 
> 
> Un comando de* 30 marines británicos* que realizaban ejercicios militares de incursión en la costa de Gibraltar desembarcó por error en la playa de Poniente de La Línea de la Concepción (Cádiz), ubicada junto a la frontera con el Peñón.
> ...


Que un comando de marines se equivoque al desembarcar, más viendo la valla allí mismo y donde está el Peñón, como que se me antoja un poco extraño...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Un altercado entre patrulleras de España y Gibraltar agrava la crisis diplomática*

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...matica-109335/

16/11/2012

Un *grave incidente entre una patrullera de la Royal Gibraltar Police (RGP) -la policía del Peñón- y otra del Servicio de Vigilancia Aduanera (SVA) español*, ocurrido el pasado martes en las aguas que rodean la colonia británica, fue la chispa que ayer incendió el histórico contencioso que enfrenta a Madrid y Londres. La supuesta incursión de la patrullera de la Armada Vencedora en esas mismas aguas, cuya soberanía se atribuye Gibraltar pero que España no reconoce, ha contribuido a empeorar aún más el conflicto diplomático entre los dos socios de la UE y aliados en la OTAN.

​Una patrullera del SVA con base en Algeciras interceptó el pasado martes una embarcación de recreo de bandera gibraltareña, con cuatro tripulantes a bordo, dentro de las tres millas que Londres considera "aguas territoriales británicas de Gibraltar", y que el Gobierno español nunca ha reconocido como tales. Desde que estalló el conflicto que enfrenta a pescadores andaluces con las autoridades del Peñón, Madrid ha reiterado hasta la saciedad -ayer lo volvió a hacer- que el Tratado de Utrecht (1713) no cedió ningunas aguas territoriales a Gibraltar más allá de las interiores del puerto, y que las tres millas que reclama como propias pertenecen exclusivamente a España.

*El SVA, cuyos funcionarios tienen carácter de agentes de la autoridad y portan armas de fuego*, depende orgánicamente de la Agencia Tributaria (AEAT) del Ministerio de Hacienda, y cuenta en Algeciras con una de sus bases principales. Su misión es la lucha contra el narcotráfico, el contrabando y el blanqueo de capitales, tres actividades ilícitas que tienen en Gibraltar, precisamente, uno de sus tradicionales santuarios. Los agentes del SVA suelen operar en coordinación con las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, como ocurrió en esta ocasión, según las fuentes consultadas.

​Los agentes del SVA sospechaban que la embarcación de recreo gibraltareña podía transportar un alijo de droga, por lo que la interceptaron en las aguas españolas que reclama el Peñón para remolcarla, con sus cuatro tripulantes a bordo, hasta el puerto de Algeciras. Fue entonces cuando otra patrullera de la RGP, alertada del incidente, apareció en escena y advirtió a los agentes españoles de que estaban llevando a cabo una "acción ilegal" fuera de su jurisdicción. Éstos respondieron que se encontraban en aguas territoriales españolas y que su actuación se ajustaba a las leyes de nuestro país.

​*La discusión fue subiendo de tono hasta que la tensión se disparó*. Fuentes cercanas al Ejecutivo gibraltareño que preside Fabian Picardo consultadas por El Confidencial han confirmado este extremo, asegurando que, *ante la negativa de los agentes del SVA a liberar a la embarcación recreativa del Peñón y a sus cuatro tripulantes, varios policías gibraltareños abordaron esta última y cortaron la amarra que la sujetaba a la patrullera española, que finalmente regresó a Algeciras de vacío.*


Fuente: Gibraltar Español Facebook

"Afrenta a la soberanía británica"

​Ese mismo día, unas horas antes de este enfrentamiento, la corbeta Vencedora entró en las tres millas que reclaman Londres y Gibraltar, en unas circunstancias que aún no han sido aclaradas. El buque de la Armada, según las autoridades del Peñón, fue advertido por la Royal Navy -la Marina de guerra británica, que cuenta con una base en Gibraltar- de que debía abandonar de inmediato esas aguas porque estaba cometiendo una "incursión ilegal". El Ejecutivo de Picardo considera esa acción una "afrenta a la soberanía británica".

​Fuentes militares españolas señalaron ayer a este diario que la Vencedora, que tiene su base en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, se encontraba el pasado martes en aguas del Estrecho de Gibraltar llevando a cabo una misión de "vigilancia marítima", en coordinación con la Guardia Civil y el SVA. Pero negaron que se hubiera producido un incidente con la Royal Navy a causa de las aguas en disputa. Un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa rehusó hacer comentarios, y fuentes del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores reconocieron su "preocupación" por la escalada de tensión, aunque añadieron que ésta "no es alarmante".

El Foreign Office -el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico- convocó ayer al embajador español en Londres, Federico Trillo, para expresar su firme protesta por las "provocadoras incursiones" de la Armada y el SVA -a las que no citó expresamente- en "aguas territoriales británicas" del Peñón. El subsecretario Simon Fraser advirtió que esos incidentes pueden "poner en riesgo la seguridad". Casi a la misma hora en que Trillo llegaba al Foreign Office, el embajador británico en Madrid, Giles Paxman, era también convocado por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores español. Un portavoz del departamento que dirige José Manuel García Margallo explicó que el Gobierno ha trasladado a Londres su "preocupación" por los últimos incidentes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto ya es el colmo, que la RGP corte la amarra que unía la patrullera del SVA con la embarcación que estaba siendo registrada.

Los agentes del SVA son agentes armados. ¿Cómo permitieron que los piratas cometiesen tal acto?

----------


## Luján

> Esto ya es el colmo, que la RGP corte la amarra que unía la patrullera del SVA con la embarcación que estaba siendo registrada.
> 
> Los agentes del SVA son agentes armados. ¿Cómo permitieron que los piratas cometiesen tal acto?


Simplemente, porque si disparan primero pierden. Así es la política.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por fin el Gobierno hace algo!! Ahora le toca el turno a la Guardia Civil y a la Armada hacer cumplir la ley...



Que traigan el combustible en avión desde la Gran Bretaña si quieren, y sino, que les den...

Fuente: Gibraltar Español Facebook

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por algo se empieza...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los piratas siguen erre que erre... http://www.europasur.es/article/gibr...encuentro.html




> *Pescadores de La Línea se quejan de que Policía Gibraltar sigue saliendo a su encuentro*
> 
> "Esto pasa todos los días, hasta que algún día pase algo grave", ha afirmado Leoncio Fernández, tras asegurar que los pescadores de la zona no le ven "el fin" al conflicto.





> sobre las nueve de la mañana de hoy, cuando unos seis marisqueros de La Línea habían ido a faenar a las aguas que rodean el Peñón, se ha acercado una embarcación de la Policía de Gibraltar para conminarles a que abandonaran el lugar. 
> 
> Inmediatamente, según el presidente de la Cofradía, *la Guardia Civil ha acudido al lugar para proteger a los pescadores, tras lo que la lancha de la policía gibraltareña se ha retirado.*


¡COBARDES! No huyáis hombre... Muchos co**nes contra los pescadores, y en cuanto ven a la Guardia Civil se rajan y salen huyendo  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.lalineadigital.es/2013/03...-de-gibraltar/
> 
> *Francisco Gómez citado para acudir el día 22 ante la Corte de Justicia de Gibraltar*
> 
> El Patrón del Divina Providencia, Francisco Gómez, tendrá que acudir ante las autoridades gibraltareñas, pero ha recibido el apoyo de varios colectivos. Pedro Maza, presidente de los Armadores, acusó a la alcaldesa de La Línea, Gemma Araujo, de “dejar desamparado” a Gómez, quien tendrá que acudir ante la Corte de Justicia de Gibraltar el 22 de este mes de marzo.
> 
> “Este hombre no está sólo, ya que estamos todo con él. Gema Araujo debería apoyarlo y no dejarlo sólo. Se tiene que venir a Algeciras, estar con la cobertura de este ayuntamiento de Algeciras y la Federación que yo presido. Eso mismo debería hacer la alcaldesa de La Línea,  y que este pescador no llegue a verse solo”, dijo Pedro Maza.
> 
>  Se le imputan cuatro cargos a los que deberá hacer frente el próximo día 22. Uno de ellos por conducción temeraria, y otro por faenar con artes que Gibraltar asegura no permite. José Ignacio Landaluce ha sido muy claro. “Gibraltar no tiene aguas, y no tiene pescadores que se dedican a faenar”, afirmó el alcalde de Algeciras.


Al igual que la otra vez, espero que el patrón del Divina Providencia pase olímpicamente y ni se asome por el juzgado pirata.

Gibraltar no tiene ninguna autoridad sobre esas aguas y por tanto no pueden acusarle de nada. Recordemos que el Tribunal Europeo de Justicia dictaminó que las aguas que rodean al Peñón son de *jurisdicción española*, y por tanto, los piratas no tienen ninguna competencia para imponer dichos cargos.

Tal y como dije en otro mensaje anterior, ahora es cuando el Gobierno Español debería pasar al contra-ataque y denunciar a Gibraltar por delito de prevaricación y a la Gibraltar Police o como se llame por delitos de maniobras peligrosas, detención ilegal en aguas españolas, actos de piratería y actos de guerra.

Ánimo Francisco, estamos contigo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Habéis visto a los piratas tirando bloques de hormigón sobre los caladeros de la Bahía de Algeciras?  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Si el Tribunal Europeo de Justicia dictaminó que las aguas son españolas, a qué esperan a enviar a la GC o la Armada a detener tal tropelía?

----------


## perdiguera

El pillaje inglés siempre, históricamente y en la actualidad, se ha  pasado por el arco del triunfo cualquier legalidad internacional.
Lo único que atiende es a sus intereses por más espúreos que sean.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto no tiene que ver con la temática del hilo, pero era ya lo que faltaba...




> http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/...Z1KXEDc7QNk63B
> 
> LA LÍNEA DE LA CONCEPCIÓN (CÁDIZ), 6 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> *Un agente de la Guardia Civil ha sido arrollado mientras trabajaba en la frontera de Gibraltar por un vehículo, con matrícula del Peñón*, produciéndole varias lesiones por las que ha tenido que darse de baja en el servicio.
> 
>    Según fuentes cercanas a los hechos, el incidente ha tenido lugar a las 10,00 horas cuando los agentes del Instituto Armado, en su labor de control de los vehículos que salen de la Roca, han dado el alto a un turismo "con matrícula llanita".

----------


## Luján

Sería un traficante, nada más. No creo que guarde relación con el problema de las aguas.

Pero sí que es cierto que hay que acabar ya con este asunto. Pero España, históricamente, ha tenido una política exterior pésima incluso nefasta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sería un traficante, nada más. No creo que guarde relación con el problema de las aguas.


Eso espero... pero conociendo un poco como se las gastan, me da hasta por pensar que lo ha hecho a drede.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> PARÍS. CORRESPONSAL -	 06/08/13 - 11:11
> 
> *Gibraltar pide a Londres un barco de guerra*
> 
> ¿Un regreso a la política de la cañoneras? 
> 
> En la crisis diplomática entre España y Gran Bretaña por Gibraltar, un barco de guerra disuasivo es lo que exige el jefe de gobierno gibraltareño, Fabián Picardo.
> 
> http://www.clarin.com/mundo/Gibralta...969503313.html


¿Para qué lo quieren? ¿Qué piensan acosar a los pescadores con una fragata?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los ingleses mueven ficha, acabo de leer que un portaaviones y dos fragatas se dirigen camino de Gibraltar para hacer "maniobras".

http://www.abc.es/espana/20130808/ab...308081819.html

En cuanto esos buques entren en aguas españolas, puede ser considerado como acto deliberado de guerra.

La pregunta es qué hará el Gobierno, si plantar cara, o hacer lo de siempre... bajada de pantalones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Éste de que va?




> http://www.europapress.es/nacional/n...120144252.html
> 
> *Picardo amenaza a la Guardia Civil con ser disparados si se les confunde con terroristas*
> 
> MADRID, 20 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
>    El ministro principal de Gibraltar, Fabian Picardo, ha advertido este miércoles a la Guardia Civil de que, si sus patrulleras siguen entrando sin avisar en las aguas que rodean Gibraltar, un día las fuerzas británicas podrían disparar contra ellos si les confunden con terroristas.
> 
>    Picardo ha alertado del riesgo de que patrulleras de la Guardia Civil sigan "entrando en las aguas territoriales británicas de Gibraltar sin avisar, y que vengan a contraluz, no siendo visibles para quienes están realizando operaciones de repostaje o aprovisionamiento a barcos británicos o estadounidenses" en esas aguas.
> ...

----------

perdiguera (21-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

Esto se arreglaba fácil. Todos los barcos que están aburridos arruinándose y arruinándonos en Rota, Cartagena, Vigo o Las Palmas al peñón y anclarlos en la divisoria legal. ¿No quieren línea? pues también en el agua.

----------


## tescelma

Unas imágenes del "avance" en el Peñón.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (21-nov-2013),perdiguera (21-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Unas imágenes del "avance" en el Peñón.


En esta imagen se ve aún mejor. Lo resaltado en verde, terrenos ocupados ilegalmente fuera del Tratado de Utrech:


Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esto se arreglaba fácil. Todos los barcos que están aburridos arruinándose y arruinándonos en Rota, Cartagena, Vigo o Las Palmas al peñón y anclarlos en la divisoria legal. ¿No quieren línea? pues también en el agua.


No hace falta hacer eso... sólo hay que hacer lo que desde hace mucho se tenía que haber hecho:

1º.- Cierre total de la verja, no sea que se escapen los monos.
2º.- Corte total de suministros, agua, luz, teléfono, combustibles, alimentos, todo.
3º.- Impedir movimientos de capital desde España a Gibraltar y viceversa.
4º.- Inutilizar el aeropuerto. Dado que el espacio aéreo es español, es muy fácil... derribar todo pájaro que intente entrar o salir de él.
5º.- Bloqueo marítimo, que sólo entren a la Bahía los barcos que vayan a Algeciras.
6º.- Denuncia ante la ONU y la Corte Internacional de Justicia de los territorios ocupados fuera de los límites del Tratado.

Franco aplicó los tres primeros y le hizo mucho daño a La Roca. Si además de eso, se aplican el 4 y 5, jaque mate a La Roca.

Claro que, hay otra vía, menos diplomática pero más directa, al estilo China y Hong Kong. España sólo tiene que abandonar el Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear.

----------


## suer

¿Alguien ha cuantificado el daño que supondría a la economía la zona de la Linea de la Concepción el cierre de la verja? Tengo entendido que no son sólo cuatro las personas que se trasladan cada día a trabajar al otro lado de la verja.

En cuanto a los juegos de guerra, jugando con fuego, al final alguien se hará daño (no se quién será) y todos, no sólo unos, lo lamentarán.

Hablando se entiende la gente, y si no se quieren entender, mal asunto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo no tengo ni idea de ese dato económico, pero hace un mes y medio, que bajé a hacer unos trabajos a una finca en Martos, el dueño, que vive en Algeciras y es abogado en empresas, comentó ante un comentario de un hijo mío sobre el tema, que hay bastantes beneficios para la zona.

 Pero, como digo ni idea, a lo mejor se beneficia él y gente como él, o lo mismo es cierto que interesa a más gente.

Por otra parte, las guerritas ni mencionarlas, la gente habla muy alegremente sobre esos temas.
 Lo cual no quita para que me parezca una situación impresentable.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más vale que esta noticia sea falsa... porque de ser cierta, esto es muy grave.




> *Guardias civiles denuncian que la Royal Navy les apunta con metralletas* 
> 
> *El sindicato AUGC confirma que los enfrentamientos en el mar se están recrudeciendo y solicita al Gobierno que elabore un protocolo de actuación apara evitar conflictos diplomáticos*
> 
> Rafa Máiquez algeciras | Actualizado 29.11.2013 - 01:00
> 
> La Asociación Unificada de Guardias Civiles solicita más medios, tanto personales como materiales, para la comandancia de Algeciras, sobre todo para el puesto fronterizo en la aduana con Gibraltar y en el Servicio Marítimo, que constantemente se enfrenta a incidentes con la Royal Navy.
> 
> El secretario general de la AUGC, Alberto Moya, denuncia que los enfrentamientos se están recrudeciendo y que los agentes gibraltareños apuntan a los españoles con metralletas del calibre 12/70, por lo que pide al Gobierno Central que facilite medios materiales de protección, como chalecos antibala, y que respalde a la benemérita con "protocolos de actuación específicos".
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Este Picardo nos meterá en algun lío del que serà difícil salir

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues como hagan lo mismo que con la Doctrina Parot, son capaces de decir que tenemos que indemnizar a Gibraltar entregando La Línea  :Mad: 




> http://www.campodegibraltar.es/2013/...s-de-hormigon/
> 
> *España denunciará a Reino Unido ante el Tribunal Europeo de Justicia si Bruselas no actúa ante los vertidos de hormigón* 
> 
> 
> 
> El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete ha señalado que el Reino de España acudirá al Tribunal de Justicia Europeo si la Comisión Europea no abre un procedimiento al Reino Unido por los rellenos y vertidos de hormigón que está realizando al mar desde Gibraltar a la Bahía de Algeciras.
> Durante su participación en un desayuno informativo, ha dicho que lo que le corresponde como ministro es denunciar al Comisario Europeo de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnick, y a la Comisión Europea “lo que está haciendo el Reino Unido en Gibraltar”, al tiempo que ha recordado que los rellenos están prohibidos en zonas de especial conservación.
> 
> ...

----------


## ramon

Comenzar diciendo que a quien le gusten las guerritas que se aliste a la legión extranjera o se haga mercenario.

Evidentemente son miles los trabajadores españoles que se desplazan cada día al Peñón en una provincia como Cádiz, líder histórico del desempleo y mientras que no se consiga organizar una fuente de empleo sustitutoria, esta cuestión ha de tenerse bien presente.

¿Cuántos vertidos de hidrocarburos se han sucedido sobre aguas y playas gaditanas?, ¿Cuántos años lleva Gibraltar vertiendo la basura sobre el mar? ... esto no parecía importar a nadie.

Por lo demás y como bien se dice aquí el verdadero problema del Peñón no es la soberanía, que tan bien utilizan los gobiernos en crisis español e inglés como arma disuasoria de sus respectivas crisis político-económicas, sino el terreno aumentado, el aeropuerto construido sobre terrenos ganados al mar,  y sobre todo las aguas de jurisdicción que les permitirán continuar desarrollando el lucrativo negocio de la venta de combustible exonerado de impuestos.

El contrabando de tabaco provoca evidentemente una pérdida de ingresos al estado español, pero lo que no es de recibo son esas miles de empresas encargadas de limpiar el dinero sucio de buena parte del mundo, ingeniería financiera legal para ladrones de guante blanco.

Si se quieren utilizar armas disuasorias contras las declaraciones provocativas de Picardo, pues comencemos por convencer a nuestros compatriotas para que dejen de hacer turismo en Gibraltar y que aprovechen las grandes posibilidades que  ofrecen el mar y la costa gaditana.

----------

ben-amar (30-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Hola ramón,
Lo primero que habría que preguntarse es cuantos miles son ¿2.000 o 20.000? parece que unos 6.000 o 7.000 en función de las fuentes que se tomen, pero ninguna con la suficiente fiabilidad para darla como buena. Lo digo porque puede que estén apuntados en el paro, algunos, y trabajando en Gibraltar al mismo tiempo, porque si no, no me cuadran los números con las estadísticas que publica la Junta de Andalucía. http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/insti...tm/sm11022.htm

Lo segundo es preguntar en qué trabajan ¿alguno en los hidrocarburos o en las empresas que ganan terreno al mar o en el aeropuerto o en los bancos que blanquean dinero, en el tabaco o en alguna otra actividad que tu consideres fuera de ley?

Lo tercero es ¿si esos trabajadores vuelven a España, porque se cierra el lugar de trabajo, cuantos de los que estén en negocios digamos legales también volverían porque les darían los trabajos a los llanitos que trabajen en los ilegales?

Por mucho que nuestro turismo sea mejor, que lo es con diferencia, de hecho ellos vienen aquí a su segunda residencia, debes dejar que la gente vaya allí también, pues no deja de ser España, como La Línea, por muchos Picardos que lo nieguen.

Lo que hay que hacer es hacer tomar conciencia a la sociedad internacional del incumplimiento sistemático por parte del Reino Unido del Tratado de Utrech. 

Evidentemente no da para una guerra, ni guerrita, pero no por eso se deben perder ni la dignidad ni la verdad en mitad de tanto sinvergüenza, a uno y otro bando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nadie está hablando de guerritas, ni queremos, ni podemos... las FAS no tienen dinero ni para combustible, pero tampoco se puede aceptar que sistemáticamente estén violando nuestra soberanía sobre las aguas, que la RGP actúa al más puro estilo de los piratas somalíes, marines británicos desembarcando en la playa de La Línea, vertidos de bloques en aguas españolas, y una larga lista de tropelías más.

Simplemente defendemos lo que es nuestro, y ya es hora de que se cumplan los tratatos de una vez, que ya sabemos por donde se pasa Reino Unido todos los tratados habidos y por haber, siguen con la misma mentalidad que siglos atrás, pensando que el mundo es suyo.

Hacer cumplir el Tratado de Utrecht de una vez, denunciarlo ante la ONU y la Corte Internacional de Justicia, que se devuelva el itsmo a su estatus original, que se derribe el aeropuerto, que se tire abajo todas las construcciones ilegales que se han hecho fuera de los límites originales del Tratado y se hagan cumplir todos sus puntos:




> Tratado de Utrecht. Cesión de Gibraltar a Inglaterra
> Articulo X. 13 de Julio de 1713:
> 
> "El Rey Católico, por sí y por sus herederos y sucesores, cede por este Tratado a la Corona de la Gran Bretaña *la plena y entera propiedad de la ciudad y castillos de Gibraltar, juntamente con su puerto, defensas y fortalezas que le pertenecen*, dando la dicha propiedad absolutamente para que la tenga y goce con entero derecho y para siempre, sin excepción ni impedimento alguno. Pero, *para evitar cualquiera abusos y fraudes en la introducción de las mercaderías*, quiere el Rey Católico, y supone que así se ha de entender, que la dicha propiedad se ceda a la Gran Bretaña *sin jurisdicción alguna territorial y sin comunicación alguna abierta con el país circunvecino por parte de tierra."*
> 
> [...]
> 
> "Si en algún tiempo a la Corona de la Gran Bretaña le pareciere conveniente dar, vender, enajenar de cualquier modo la propiedad de la dicha Ciudad de Gibraltar, se ha convenido y concordado por este Tratado que se dará a la Corona de España la primera acción antes que a otros para redimirla."


Esto es pues, que no tienen derecho ni a aguas territoriales, ni al istmo, ni ampliación de territorio, ni gasolineras flotantes, ni nada.

Además, el tratado dice "sin comunicación alguna abierta con el país circunvecino por parte de tierra"... en cristiano, *cierre total de la verja.*

Y si en algún momento Reino Unido desea deshacerse de Gibraltar, debe ser restituido a España.

----------


## ramon

Supongo que habrá leído las informaciones desclasificadas por los británicos acerca del posicionamiento real del estado en la persona del rey acerca de Gibraltar. "España no está interesada en recuperar Gibraltar porque ello supondría la inmediata reivindicación marroquí de Ceuta y Melilla" y se limitan a realizar una especie de teatrillo concertado escenificando una pelea para satisfacer al auditorio.

Me repito diciendo que lo que menos parece importar son los vertidos de hidrocarburos y basuras gibraltareños sobre las playas de la Bahía de Algeciras. Vivimos en un mundo en el que un informe medioambiental puede dar marcha atrás a la construcción de un pantano, una autopista o un parque eólico, pero verter basuras al mar directamente durante decenios o pringar las arenas blancas de las playas de la Bahía de Algeciras con petróleo parece ser un asunto menor. La ciencia al servicio de la política.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> "España no está interesada en recuperar Gibraltar porque ello supondría la inmediata reivindicación marroquí de Ceuta y Melilla"


¿Inmediata reivindicación de Ceuta y Melilla? Ceuta, Melilla, Canarias y el resto de territorios africanos están bajo soberanía española desde mucho antes que la fundación del Reino de Marruecos, así que las reivindicaciones de Marruecos sobre estos territorios son una estupidez, esos territorios jamás han sido de Marruecos. De hecho, la prueba está que todos esos territorios no forman parte de ninguna lista sobre territorios a descolonizar.

Marruecos sí que tiene ocupado un territorio español desde hace 38 años, el Sáhara Occidental a día de hoy sigue siendo un territorio bajo soberanía española _de iure_ según el Derecho Internacional, los acuerdos de Madrid fueron ilegales. La Marcha Verde fue un acto de guerra en toda regla y tiene la misma gravedad que si Marruecos hubiese invadido las Canarias, Andalucía, o cualquier otro territorio.

Así que en todo caso, los que tendríamos que reinvidicar somos nosotros, claro que... podemos esperar sentados a que nuestros políticos lo hagan  :Mad:

----------


## ramon

Me sorprende un posicionamiento tan intransigente y  retrógrado como el que expresa en sus mensajes. Desisto a rebatirle sus argumentos denostados y militaristas por considerar que sería entrar en cuestiones/posicionamientos políticos que creo se alejan demasiado de la base hidrológica-ambiental que fundamenta este foro.

----------

